# Firemouth breeding



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a 30gallon with a pair of adult firemouth and a single Krib. The tank is filtered with a corner box filter and has a gravel substrate with some rocks and a few terra cotta pots. I picked the firemouth duo up from a friend who was looking to re-home them while he moved. Since the 30 only had one lone krib in it I thought it would be a good temporary home until I could free up another tank to try to get the firemouths breeding. Tonight I went to feed them and noticed a hundred free swimming fry in the tank. A couple of questions for anyone who has done this in the past:

1) Should I rehome any one at this point? Should I move the fry? The parents? The krib?

2) What kind of food would everyone recommend? I have been using frozen brine shrimp for the parents, not sure this is still a good idea with all the new tiny babies swimming around.

I am looking forward to hopefully raising these guys up to adults and would hate to lose any because of a stupid mistake.

Thanks.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Any thoughts? The fry seem to be doing ok, still a ton of them swimming about.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

No replies? The babies are all gone, not sure who ate them.

Mods, please close the thread.


----------

